# NYC Grocery stores



## wilson14 (Jun 28, 2015)

I am visiting NYC Labor Day weekend and our room has a kitchen. We are trying to eat in during breakfast and have some snacks to keep in the room. 

We are staying at the Wyndham Midtown 45 and a CVS is right down the road. Would a CVS in New York have groceries? Is there another place I should look? 

This is my first trip to New York so I am still learning as I go!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 28, 2015)

What I usually do when I need to find something like a grocery store in an area I'm unfamiliar with is to use Google maps.  You can search the vicinity of where you are staying.  I know I did this in preparation for a trip we're taking to NYC in October.

As to CVS having groceries.  They may have a few, mostly stuff like snack foods.  They won't have any fresh produce or dairy (anything that has to be refrigerated).  Although, it could be different in NYC and hopefully someone who knows for sure will post.


----------



## colatown (Jun 28, 2015)

Luanne said:


> What I usually do when I need to find something like a grocery store in an area I'm unfamiliar with is to use Google maps.  You can search the vicinity of where you are staying.  I know I did this in preparation for a trip we're taking to NYC in October.
> 
> As to CVS having groceries.  They may have a few, mostly stuff like snack foods.  They won't have any fresh produce or dairy (anything that has to be refrigerated).  Although, it could be different in NYC and hopefully someone who knows for sure will post.


All the CVS here have milk and ice cream, probably yogurt also.They also have dairy in Atlanta and Las Vegas and other places I have been. I have never seen produce at a CVS.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 28, 2015)

colatown said:


> All the CVS here have milk and ice cream, probably yogurt also.They also have dairy in Atlanta and Las Vegas and other places I have been. I have never seen produce at a CVS.



I was just in the CVS by us today.  Maybe because I've never looked there for refrigerated foods I've never noticed if they have them or not.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 28, 2015)

You also have whole foods at Columbus circle.

Midtown ones are more lunch focused.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 28, 2015)

You also have The Amish Market (East) a short distance away from you at
240 East 45th Street, NY, NY 10017

It a little on the expensive side but they have quality items.

For more info see www.eastamish.com


Richard


----------



## RonB (Jun 28, 2015)

I find "yelp" to be very helpful when visiting unfamiliar cities. It has lots of categories you can search - including grocery stores. We use it mostly for restaurants though. When you do a search, it gives you locations and ratings, and will also give directions. You can pick driving, walking, or public transportation for the directions. My Garmin gps will also do the same thing, and I can use it when walking - you just have to make sure it has a full charge... LOL

For the yelp app, just go to "yelp.com"

Ron


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 28, 2015)

You might want to call guest services there at Wyndham and ask or Google your question:  http://www.roadnow.com/us/pa/i_serv...own+45+at+New+York+City&service=Grocery+Store


ETA:   http://eastamish.com/  (As Multi posted already).


-

-


----------



## jackio (Jun 28, 2015)

There is a grocery store on 57th street near the Russian Tea Room. I think it is called Morton Williams.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 28, 2015)

jackio said:


> There is a grocery store on 57th street near the Russian Tea Room. I think it is called Morton Williams.



  That's right near the Hilton W. 57th. It's great. I ate there every day when I was in NYC last.

  There are other Morton Williams in NYC.  There's one not too far on 48th, I think.   Here are the locations:  http://www.mortonwilliams.com/#!our-locationa/c1sa7

  I recommend Morton Williams.


  You just jogged my memory. The Amish Market is near the Wyndham.


http://eastamish.com/


-


----------



## tante (Jun 28, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> You also have whole foods at Columbus circle.
> 
> Midtown ones are more lunch focused.



This is no where near the Wyndham. You are better off taking the 4-5-6 train to union square to that whole foods or even on houston.

For the OP, there is a high end market in grand Central and several small stores on lex. There is a bigger grocery store around 47th and 2nd I think.


----------



## mbh (Jun 29, 2015)

*Closest real Supermarket*

Is the Morton Williams Associated on Second avenue between 48th and 49th St. Just Google "Morton Williams Associated"


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 29, 2015)

tante said:


> This is no where near the Wyndham. You are better off taking the 4-5-6 train to union square to that whole foods or even on houston.
> 
> For the OP, there is a high end market in grand Central and several small stores on lex. There is a bigger grocery store around 47th and 2nd I think.


Ah I've Google the location.  
Now thats not midtown. That's turtle bay. 

And if you are looking for WFM there is one on 57 between 2nd And 3rd a new York 10 minute walk away Or M101/2/3 up 3rd

Then closer there is Amish market on 45th near 2nd. Morton Williams on 2nd between 48 And 49 
Duane Reade on 44 by 3 and 2. 
The food stores of GCT. 

If you claim your hotel is in midtown when it is not then expect stupid answers.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> If you claim your hotel is in midtown when it is not then expect stupid answers.



The OP didn't claim the hotel was in midtown.  The *name* of it is Wyndham Midtown 45.  I used that when I checked Google maps and saw exactly where it is.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 29, 2015)

I stayed LAST MONTH at the Wyndham Midtown 45 for 3 nights.

I basicly brought breakfast food with me ... instant oatmeal and bagels & cream cheese. The resort in the lobby has free coffee (and I guess, tea).

I went RIGHT out of the lobby doors and RIGHT at the corner and there was the BEST deli AND take-away food by weight ... got great meal dinner meals already cook ... inside of 10-15 minute trolling their heated & ice food tables. And back to the resort .. 2 of us travelling and I left 89yo auntie in the unit. She loved the food and I enjoyed the easy fetch as well as the food. I would eat there ... and fully recommend it to others.

DO NOT EAT at the Diner directly across the street from Wyndham Midtown .... worst food I have had in YEARS and priced way to high ... did takeaway from there the 1st night and threw MOST of it away (uneatable).


----------



## herillc (Jun 29, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> I stayed LAST MONTH at the Wyndham Midtown 45 for 3 nights.
> 
> I basicly brought breakfast food with me ... instant oatmeal and bagels & cream cheese. The resort in the lobby has free coffee (and I guess, tea).
> 
> ...



Ditto to Linda.
There are 2 (not so big) grocery stores near by Wyndham midtown. Go to the lobby, get out of the door and make a left... there is Amish market which sells quality good, deli, etc... you will find many breakfast options and snacks there.
If you make a right turn from the entrance, there is a nice grocery/deli and take out store which has MANY prepared food and you pay by the weight. Food is good and price is reasonable too. They sell beer, wine, frozen food, cold sandwiches and warm meals as well.
If you need simple breakfast meals, you will be satisfied with those two stores.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 29, 2015)

Luanne said:


> The OP didn't claim the hotel was in midtown.  The *name* of it is Wyndham Midtown 45.  I used that when I checked Google maps and saw exactly where it is.


Perhaps the you I meant was wyndham. 

WYNDHAM Turtle Bay 45 is a more appropriate name. 

I based my initial recommendation on the name and was on a mobile device so did not Google the exact address.


----------



## tante (Jun 29, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Perhaps the you I meant was wyndham.
> 
> WYNDHAM Turtle Bay 45 is a more appropriate name.
> 
> I based my initial recommendation on the name and was on a mobile device so did not Google the exact address.



Not to go too much off topic but per wikipedia:

Geographically, Midtown is commonly defined as the section of*Manhattan Island*south of59th Street, and though its southern border is less clear, it is taken to be variously*34th Street,*23rd Street, or even*14th Street. Midtown spans the entire island of Manhattan west?east; Manhattan is surrounded by theHudson River*to the west and the*East River*to the east.

So turtle bay is in midtown


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 29, 2015)

tante said:


> Not to go too much off topic but per wikipedia:
> 
> Geographically, Midtown is commonly defined as the section of*Manhattan Island*south of59th Street, and though its southern border is less clear, it is taken to be variously*34th Street,*23rd Street, or even*14th Street. Midtown spans the entire island of Manhattan west?east; Manhattan is surrounded by theHudson River*to the west and the*East River*to the east.
> 
> So turtle bay is in midtown


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Manhattan_neighborhoods

Most living on the island would call it the bit between 59 And 34 bordered by Hells kitchen and Turtle Bay. So 8th and Madison as the avenues.


----------



## tante (Jun 29, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Manhattan_neighborhoods
> 
> Most living on the island would call it the bit between 59 And 34 bordered by Hells kitchen and Turtle Bay. So 8th and Madison as the avenues.



What do you consider midtown east and midtown west?

On priceline and hotwire and other hotel websites they use those terms, so they are common to tourists.

Also that map is awesome.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd consider those to be proxies of Hells Kitchen and Turtle Bay.  Midtown East is probably a more usual description of there.  Both are stretches to make you feel like you are staying and paying in midtown. 
Turtle bay has a more residential thing going on.
My point was more that midtown is the Middle of the middle. Not the entirety of the middle.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Perhaps the you I meant was wyndham.
> 
> WYNDHAM Turtle Bay 45 is a more appropriate name.
> 
> I based my initial recommendation on the name and was on a mobile device so did not Google the exact address.



Maybe a more appropriate name, but not the name of the hotel.  The OP could only give the actual name,  not what might be more descriptive to someone more familiar with a location.

Google works on my mobile device just fine.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 30, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Maybe a more appropriate name, but not the name of the hotel.  The OP could only give the actual name,  not what might be more descriptive to someone more familiar with a location.
> 
> Google works on my mobile device just fine.


In NYC it would be the cross streets. 

If you want your taxi driver to hate you tell them you are going to 1166 ave America's or the wyndham midtown. 
Not 45th And 6th or 45th And 2nd.

Google Works on my phone but I figures if the OP wanted Google's answer they would have asked her.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 30, 2015)

herillc said:


> Ditto to Linda.
> .....
> If you make a right turn from the entrance, there is a nice grocery/deli and take out store which has MANY prepared food and you pay by the weight. Food is good and price is reasonable too. They sell beer, wine, frozen food, cold sandwiches and warm meals as well.
> If you need simple breakfast meals, you will be satisfied with those two stores.



I like the one to the right and around the corner as I could choose THE ACTUAL food pieces I was loading into the container ... I was travelling with my elderly aunt who was exhausted from running around the city (what 89yo would NOT be tired?) ... I pretty well know WHAT she likes, but she also eats very little (loves veggies, not starch, likes a little meat). One container and would split the food onto our plates in the unit each night - it was hot enough and we did not reheat; leftovers were non-existent. I believe desserts were package and sold separate from the weighed food. We both ate lunches everyday - at Starbucks under Rockfeller Center.

If everyone was picking out their own food .. and ate heartily ... it would add up in costs (and waste). 

I also pack popcorn in my travel kit ... great snack and takes the edge off of being slightly hungry.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 30, 2015)

We stayed at the Hilton on W57th St in May for 4 nites and went into Morton's every day/nite for something.  Morton's is only a couple of doors down from the Hilton.  The Hilton/Morton's is right between the yellow and orange lines, if you can pick-up one of those.  It does look like they have a number of locations, looking at this map:

http://www.mortonwilliams.com/#!our-locationa/c1sa7


Another place to try is Eataly.  You can eat there and/or pickup things up to go.  It's right across from Madison Square Park and the yellow line station is right there.

http://www.eataly.com/us_en/stores/new-york/


Wyndham Midtown 45:

http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/new-york/new-york/wyndham-midtown-45/hotel-overview


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> We stayed at the Hilton on W57th St in May for 4 nites and went into Morton's every day/nite for something.  Morton's is only a couple of doors down from the Hilton.  The Hilton/Morton's is right between the yellow and orange lines, if you can pick-up one of those.  It does look like they have a number of locations, looking at this map:
> 
> http://www.mortonwilliams.com/#!our-locationa/c1sa7
> 
> ...





  EATALY is m favorite place to eat !!!! Right across from the Flatiron building.

  It's so much fun, too, to shop there for gourmet goodies to take home.


  -


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 30, 2015)

Eataly is owned by Mario Batali & Lidia Bastianich.  Since I've followed Mario on TV for a number of years and have eaten at a number of his restaurants in Las Vegas, I thought this NYC tour would be fun and it was:

https://www.walksofnewyork.com/new-york-tours/greenwich-village-food-tour


By the way, this Brooklyn food, culture, & history tour was enlightening and fun:

http://www.foodsofny.com/brooklyn.php

We've been hearing a lot about Brooklyn lately and since we've never been there, this tour gave us a chance to eat our way across Brooklyn.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> Eataly is owned by Mario Batali & Lidia Bastianich.  Since I've followed Mario on TV for a number of years and have eaten at a number of his restaurants in Las Vegas, I thought this NYC tour would be fun and it was:
> 
> https://www.walksofnewyork.com/new-york-tours/greenwich-village-food-tour
> 
> ...




   I love their places.  My other favorite is Becco. http://becco-nyc.com/  Hell's Kitchen, not far from Times Square. W. 46th near 9th Ave.

I have so many favorites - they're ALL my favorites, actually - . I never met a carbohydrate I didn't like.

  Becco is run by Lydia's son - I've been told.


  -


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I love their places.  My other favorite is Becco. http://becco-nyc.com/  Hell's Kitchen, not far from Times Square. W. 46th near 9th Ave.
> 
> I have so many favorites - they're ALL my favorites, actually - . I never met a carbohydrate I didn't like.
> 
> ...



Looks like this one isn't far from where we'll be staying in October.  We'll be at the Radio City Apartments.

Any other suggestions in that area would be much appreciated.


----------



## e.bram (Jun 30, 2015)

Eataly = not cheap!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 30, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Looks like this one isn't far from where we'll be staying in October.  We'll be at the Radio City Apartments.
> 
> Any other suggestions in that area would be much appreciated.



Hi LuLu !,

  I think you'll like Becco. I know Radmoo has been there, too. It's best to make reservations early, like a couple months in advance.

  If you go to MOMA, here's a couple restaurants about 2-3 blocks:

  Simple, country French with small tables and one communal:

http://www.lepainquotidien.com/ menu: http://www.lepainquotidien.com/landi.../#.VUTZ0JVFBJc   Get there early for lunch as they sell out of their most popular dishes early (see menu).

Fun, burger joint almost next to door Le Pain Quotidien:
http://www.burgerheaven.com/

Definitely go to "Eataly", but get there before or after the business/retail lunch do. Sit upstairs or up on the rooftop and look over the people milling about below. Save room for the Gelataria and/or Espresso bar. You may want to go shopping there as well for gourmet food.

When are you going ? Asking as I am renewing my MOMA membership and could send you pass. Let's try to work something out.


-


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2015)

e.bram said:


> Eataly = not cheap!!!



So?

I'd rather go for good food, not cheap, than cheap food, not good.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Hi LuLu !,
> 
> I think you'll like Becco. I know Radmoo has been there, too. It's best to make reservations early, like a couple months in advance.
> 
> ...



We are going the first week of October.  I'll PM you.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 30, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We are going the first week of October.  I'll PM you.



Great ! I'll be there Aug 16-23rd.


For an inexpensive, but good breakfast, the_ Red Flame Diner _is basic fare and will remind you of the diner in "Seinfeld" (which is Tom's Diner or Monk's diner on Broadway). http://www.theredflamediner.com/ShowMenu.tpl

One day, our little group went to _30 Rock _to take the tour (it's fun & interesting). We treated ourselves to breakfast at the_ Rock Center Café_. It was good, but a tad pricey, but not too bad. It was winter, so we got to watch the skaters.  https://www.rockefellercenter.com/food-and-drink/rock-center-cafe/
I tried to open their website, but got a virus warning.

-


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 1, 2015)

If you go to grocery stores in NYC, be ready for some major sticker shock.  I'm not sure about the midtown area, but I found a Whole Foods in Columbus Circle and I'm sure there are others.  There are also tons of convenience stores that carry minimal basics.

If you have space, bring any nonperishable foods with you.

With the grocery prices, I found it wasn't much more expensive to just eat out.

If you'll be near MOMA, check out the Halal Guys food cart.  (They have several others around town, too.)  Incredible food and a great value -- something like $6 for a pie-sized portion of rice and meat.  The line is often half a block long, but it moves very fast.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> If you go to grocery stores in NYC, be ready for some major sticker shock.  I'm not sure about the midtown area, but I found a Whole Foods in Columbus Circle and I'm sure there are others.  There are also tons of convenience stores that carry minimal basics.
> 
> If you have space, bring any nonperishable foods with you.
> 
> ...



We like to eat breakfast in.  It's not so much for the expense (although that is part of it) but more that we don't like to eat restaurant meals three times a day. Just too much food in most cases.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 1, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We like to eat breakfast in.  It's not so much for the expense (although that is part of it) but more that we don't like to eat restaurant meals three times a day. Just too much food in most cases.



When we stayed at W57th St, we either picked up Greek yogurts or yogurt parfaits at Morton's the night before, or in the morning I walked over to Starbucks to get oatmeal and bring it back to the TS.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> When we stayed at W57th St, we either picked up Greek yogurts or yogurt parfaits at Morton's the night before, or in the morning I walked over to Starbucks to get oatmeal and bring it back to the TS.



We're staying in a serviced apartment with a kitchen.  I plan on buying some yogurt and fruit to have in the mornings.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 1, 2015)

They have coffee and fresh pastries, both self-serve, at Morton's. The more fancy types of desserts are behind a counter.

Morton's also has a hot buffet for breakfast and dinner. I was not around for lunch, but they have lots and lots (and lots) of take away entrees, salads, sandwiches - everything !!!


There is no laundry on-site, but I found one within reasonable walking distance from the Hilton W. 57th. There was a casual type Mexican restaurant on the corner. The laundromat was older, but did the job. They also had drop-off service there, too. I just smushed my stuff into my backpack and walked. It was kind of fun in an odd way. 
W 50th & 9th. 
It's called the Laundromat Café, but I did not see a café.  https://plus.google.com/116089190317244227042/about?hl=en


-


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> They have coffee and fresh pastries, both self-serve, at Morton's. The more fancy types of desserts are behind a counter.
> 
> Morton's also has a hot buffet for breakfast and dinner. I was not around for lunch, but they have lots and lots (and lots) of take away entrees, salads, sandwiches - everything !!!
> 
> ...



I love the drop off/pick up laundry places.  There was one in NYC we used years ago when we stayed at the Waldorf.  We've also used them in San Francisco.  The Radio City Apartments supposedly have laundry facilities on site.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Luanne said:


> I love the drop off/pick up laundry places.  There was one in NYC we used years ago when we stayed at the Waldorf.  We've also used them in San Francisco.  The Radio City Apartments supposedly have laundry facilities on site.



  That's a good thing having laundry facilities there. 

 I'm hard on my clothes when traveling. Plus, just being on the subways make me want to wash slacks, blouses after each wear.

  -


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 1, 2015)

e.bram said:


> Eataly = not cheap!!!



Actually, at La Pizza & La Pasta, the primo/main courses are priced rather well, between $13 and $20, similar to what we would pay at a local restaurant here in Las Vegas (even higher), with strip prices being higher yet.

Skip the appetizers, those were very high priced, but good, for what little food we got, that will help keep the bill down.

You can get a good glass or 2 of Italian red for $10 or $11 per glass.  If your like me and the wife, it's cheaper to get a bottle though.

Really recommend the Tagliatelle with a short rib ragu, which is their house specialty: yummy.

The pizza's looked really good and every body we talked to said they were good, but we didn't get a chance to try them this trip.

http://www.eataly.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PizzaPasta-06-29-2015.pdf


Save room for desert at IL Gelato, which is at the entrance door.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't know if anybody else is a wine drinker like us, but I did have trouble finding wines to purchase/drink while we were there. Morton's has a very skimpy selection. I did eventually find a little wine shop on 58th.  I picked-up a nice bottle of Spanish wine and the person who rang me up, I assumed the owner, was just extremely appreciative and kept thanking me.

So, have to check out wine stores around W57th and the Manhattan Club before our next trip.  I prefer the Italian and Spanish wines.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 1, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> That's a good thing having laundry facilities there.
> 
> I'm hard on my clothes when traveling. Plus, just being on the subways make me want to wash slacks, blouses after each wear.
> 
> -



I love having laundry facilities (one of the reasons we love timeshares).  I don't like to pack more than I need, and being able to wash helps a lot.


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 1, 2015)

*Yes, everything you'll want is within a 5 block radius of the Wyndham*

Yes - CVS, Duane Reade, Walgreens, corner delis, and other green street stalls will have all the items/foodstuffs that you want within a few blocks of your Wyndham.

Yes - if you end up at the Shops at Columbus Circle or Eataly or Union Market Farmers Market or Chelsea Market , there are alot of fun, good, and unique types of food that you can buy if you are interested - you will need to pay the commensurate prices.  They will require a bit of a ride on the subway or taxi.

Yes - there are a number of Whole Foods and Trader Joes if you want food from them.  

Pretty much everything can be had near your hotel. They only question is how much do you want to spend and what are you interested in eating?


----------



## radmoo (Jul 1, 2015)

tante said:


> What do you consider midtown east and midtown west?
> 
> On priceline and hotwire and other hotel websites they use those terms, so they are common to tourists.
> 
> Also that map is awesome.


Fifth Avenue is dividing line between east and west.  Going from Fifth towards Madison Ave and ultimately East River is Midtown East.  Going towards Avenue of the Americas and ultimately Hudson River is Midown West.  If memory serves me correctly, midtown stretches from 34th Street to 59th Street.


----------



## schoolmarm (Jul 2, 2015)

There is a produce stand in the street right by the Wyndham 45.  ALSO, I highly recommend the 24-hour deli on the corner.  You can get beverages there, egg sandwiches, other sandwiches, bagels (reasonably priced) and the buffet of salads and prepared foods.  I used it extensively when I stayed there.  

The CVS in the area will have more groceries then CVS's in other parts of the US.  

I found the Amish market a bit of a hike and very expensive. 

Have fun in NYC!


----------



## Sullco2 (Jul 3, 2015)

For a real New York experience go to Fairway--one of the finest markets in the city.  Just up Broadway at 74th Street.  Worth the busfare.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 3, 2015)

Sullco2 said:


> For a real New York experience go to Fairway--one of the finest markets in the city.  Just up Broadway at 74th Street.  Worth the busfare.



Thank you. Will put this in my NYC file.


-


----------

